# Atlanta Zombie Apocalypse



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

sounds like fun


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow wish I was a lil closer to ya! Sounds great!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

where in Atlanta?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Would be nice to know where in Atlanta? North? South? East? 
I am very interested, but not in going to South Fulton...


----------

